# لو عايز ادرب في شركة معينة اعمل ايه



## kareemadel (26 يونيو 2007)

انا دلوقتي في الفرقة التانية ونفسي ادرب في شركة الحفر المصرية وعايز اعرف لو انا عايز ادلاب عندهم اعمل ايه وانا منزلتش اي ترديب لغاية دلوقتي في ايه نظام التدريب في الشركات حتى ولو كان بفلوس المهم استفيد


----------



## درش كوكو (26 يونيو 2007)

لؤ انت فى كلية هندسة البترول فى السويس يبقى هتدرب لما مصر تاخد كاس العالم


----------



## kareemadel (26 يونيو 2007)

في حد من بترول او الغاز من الاسماعيلية للتعارف


----------



## ميدو_2007 (30 يونيو 2007)

لو سمحت ممكن معلومات عن القسم ده؟
وكيفية التحويل من اى هندسه اخرى؟


----------



## مصطفى محمد عويس (1 يوليو 2007)

إيه الإحباط ده 
حرام عليكم


----------



## محمود هوانه (9 سبتمبر 2007)

ليه كده بس انت اديته امل 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## habloon (12 سبتمبر 2007)

درش كوكو قال:


> لؤ انت فى كلية هندسة البترول فى السويس يبقى هتدرب لما مصر تاخد كاس العالم



:58: 
حلو ده


----------



## kareemadel (12 سبتمبر 2007)

يا جماعة انا كنت بسأل على التدريب في ياريت حد يفيدنا بدل الهزار ده.............شكرا


----------



## mraheem2004 (13 سبتمبر 2007)

صديقي في المنتدى
أنا مش عارف انت بتدرس فين بالظبط.... بس هما مش هايطلعوا عن الخيارين دول... الأول انك في هندسة بترول وتعدين السويس والتاني انك مش فيها...

لو انت فيها تعمل الأتي:
1- واسطة من الشركة اللي عايز تتدرب فيها
2- شهادة قيد من الكلية وتطلب منهم يكتبوهالك لتقديمها الى ....... من يهمه الأمر
3- أسأل الواسطة لو في أي ورق تاني مطلوب وهو هايكون سهل جدا زي الصورالشخصية وصور الكارنية والبطاقة وغيرها
4- انتظر رد الشركة



لو انت مش فيها يبقى ربنا كرمك

أطلب جواب تدريب من كليتك أو معهدك ووديه الشركة اللي انت عايزها واستنى الرد




شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## kareemadel (13 سبتمبر 2007)

i'm study natural gas & petrolume in portsaid - Engineering Faculty - Suzes Canal Unvirsity


----------



## mhhalim_eng (14 سبتمبر 2007)

بص يا أخى أنا بشتغل فى الشركة دى و صدقنى الموضوع مش محتاج منك واسطة
هى أكيد الواسطة بتقصر الطريق بس أنت ممكن توصل الشركه وهى موجوده على طرق مصر السويس الصحراوى أمام Jeep
ممكن توصلها و تسأل بهولة جداُ و هما هيدلوك


----------

